# 8/4 Walnut How Should I Dry It?



## Kishmack (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey guys, new to the forum. I just picked up two very nice 8/4×18" x 8' walnut slabs for $50 each, a steal if you ask me. The issue I'm having is that they're green, cut a week ago. My brothers getting married in May and I was going to use them to make a table for him. I've read a lot about kiln and air drying lumber and it seems like it takes a long time. I called a local mill and they said they could kiln dry it and have it ready in 10 weeks, sound about right? I was also wondering if I could air dry them in my basement with a fan and a dehumidifier and how long that would take. My basement is dry and maintained at about 67 degrees.

The slabs are temporarily stacked and stickered outside under a carport in the very cold Michigan winter we are having right now. The ends were sealed at the mill and I'm getting about 23% moisture content on my meter.

My main question is what's the quickest way to get this wood dry? They will be table legs supporting a concrete top.

Thank you for any advice you have.

Mack


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

If you want make a table in May then you better get it to the kiln because if it takes 10 weeks you won't have it back until mid April. Other wise air drying will take 2 years. I would not try accelerate air drying, you just get cracks and all kinds of warp and the interior wood may not still not be dry. Moisture in wood has to move through the cell walls molecule by molecule, give it time. Another option is to just go and buy some kiln dry walnut for your brothers table and let the slabs dry on their own until they are ready. That's what I would do.


----------



## Kishmack (Jan 23, 2013)

That's what I figured. I guess I just got a good deal on some walnut because a local mill will only charge me $25 total to kiln dry. Where I buy hardwood locally (priced by the board) walnut is seriously 5 times the price of what I got these two slabs for, which I think is ridiculous.


----------



## BacktotheWood (Feb 16, 2010)

You should have labeled this WOOD GLOAT!, WOOD GLOAT!
You better not let anyone find out that you steal wood for so little money.

If you can't get it dried out in time, just send it to me. I can wait.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

There is a reason why good kiln dry walnut is expensive, you can just use it, no waiting. It's time versus money. Money comes and goes but time just goes.


----------



## Scsmith42 (Jan 26, 2011)

10 weeks is about the correct kiln schedule for 8/4 BW. However, make sure that they are not planning to steam the walnut; if they do so it will lose a lot of it's dark, rich color.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Sc, nice website. I like the way you take the time to explain everything and properly set expectations.


----------



## Scsmith42 (Jan 26, 2011)

DKV - thanks for the kind words!


----------

